# Tchibo Surfstick mit anderer SIM nutzen



## DatMainboard (9. April 2016)

hey, Tchibo ist ja so dreist und will 50 Euro damit ich auch andere SIMs nutzen kann

Kann man das irgendwie umgehen? Ist ja ein ganz normaler Huawei E3531


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (9. April 2016)

Schon mal mit ner anderen SIM ausprobiert? Mein Stick (selbes Modell aber von Lidl) schluckt auch andere SIM-Karten ohne Probleme!


----------



## DatMainboard (9. April 2016)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Schon mal mit ner anderen SIM ausprobiert? Mein Stick (selbes Modell aber von Lidl) schluckt auch andere SIM-Karten ohne Probleme!



Ja aber Tchibo hat nen Simlock, wie umgeh ich dass?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (9. April 2016)

SIM-Lock? Glaube ich kaum, wenn dann einen Net-Lock und der läßt sich mit der Veränderung des APN-Zugriffpunktes verändern (geht unter Einstellungen der HiLink-Software). 

Link zu deutschen APN-Einstellungen


----------

